# Tin



## philnz47 (Feb 24, 2013)

Hi

Can anyone help please?

I am a Kiwi who lived in Lipa City on a 13a visa for 4 months.

I did not have Tax ID number as my only income was my NZ pension which I was told was exempt tax.

Did I need to get that tax number?


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

No you don't need to apply for anything dealing with tax, your money is from your homeland and a pension.

Paying tax here is for those that have a business or work in the Philippines, then you'd need to apply to the BIR and SSS.


----------

